# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Necesito ayuda para shalakabula..

## halexx

he abierto un post para las ayudas... seguramente ire a shalakabula pero no se k hacer... eske....a ver...

M da miedoooooo

jajaja a mi la gente me dice que lo hago mu bien pero claro no es lo mismo hacerselo a alguien que no tenga ni idea y le engañas mejor... que ha un experto... me entendeis :Confused: ??


graciass

----------


## Potamito

> a ver yo tengo muchas barajas pero kasi todas estan trukadar.. luego tengo la botella que sesaparece.....el libro de colores.. de cuerda a pañuelo ... aparicion de flores ....
> 
> 
> Yo kerria hacer el dlite pero kiero la bolsa esa que tiene luces que no encuentro y algun juego de cartas o algo asi...


En el programa del otro día, Daniel Tamariz presentó dos rutinas, una de cuerda y una de cartas, podrías hacer lo mismo, presentar el efecto de la botella que por lo demás es un efecto muy bueno, y luego realizas algo con cartas, que barajas tienes?
Realizas otro tipo de magia, por que si es así podrías realizar algo con bolas de espoja...

saludos

----------


## halexx

a ver...

twengo la invisible, svengali, biselada,nudista,vampiro,y algunas cuantas mas

hay un dvd que viwene con baraja en tienda magia que se llama exchange    sabes k tal es :Confused: 

tiene buena pinta....

----------


## Iván Manso

Halexx, haz juegos de los que estés muy seguro, es decir, que siempre hagas a tus amigos, familiares y tal. Tú no te pongas nervioso ni tengas miedo, la tele es como hacer las cosas en casa pero con un poco más de gente y cámaras. Allí también tendrás a gente, la mayoría, inexperta en la magia, a la que seguro vas a sorprender.

Ya has dado el primer paso lanzándote a llamar, ahora demuestra eso que les demuestras a tus amistades, esa magia que siempre haces. 

Te deseo mucho ánimo y a ver si ésta no es tu única aparición en televisión, ya verás como no.

Suerte

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## halexx

gracias ivi 

a mi la biselada me gusta mucho la verdad pero esk... es demasiado conocida ¿verdad?

----------


## Iván Manso

Lo importante no es que sea conocida, lo importante es que no sepan que estás utilizándola.

----------


## Potamito

> a ver...
> 
> twengo la invisible, svengali, biselada,nudista,vampiro,y algunas cuantas mas
> 
> hay un dvd que viwene con baraja en tienda magia que se llama exchange    sabes k tal es
> 
> tiene buena pinta....


La baraja se ve bien, y con las cartas que viene se verá mejor, pero realmente nose como es que funciona, pero podrias hacer algo con la nudista, pero a la gente le causa mucha imprsión cuando ve cartas totalmente blancas, o sea lo primero que pasa por su mente es, "que es eso"... sabes juegos con barajas normales?? sería mejor...

saludos

adios

----------


## halexx

pero a mi me han dixo algunos... ejems... se te nota alg en esa manera de cortar........aunque no saben como es el truko.... jejeje aunk yo kreo que practicando mas...

----------


## Potamito

Amigo has probado alguna ves la Svengali con antidelizante, no se si la venderán así, pero yo tengo una, y realmente está buena, la forma de mostrar las cartas la puedes hacer distinta...

----------


## halexx

eso esta xulo me voy a comprarseguramente un antideslixante en la tienda de magfia...

tamien andaba detras del juego de las cuatro cartas rojas pero no se....

----------


## Iván Manso

Insisto en que no debes hacer cosas que no hayas hecho hasta ahora, haz efectos que tengas claro que los sabes hacer bien. Hacer un juego sin haberlo ensayado y hecho lo suficiente es señal de peligro; las posibilidades de que falles aumentarán de una forma considerable.

----------


## halexx

la svengali es facil eso no tiene practicamente misterio alñguno....

----------


## Potamito

Algo como lo que dice Ivi era a loq ue queríua llegar antes (en el otro tema) al decirte que mejor no te compraras cosas nuevas solo para esta presentación, prueba esto que te he dicho del antideslizante, es algo que se ve muy limpio, si tienes problemas con el antideslizante, lee los hilos que hay en el foro respecto a eso o si no sim`lemente preguntame en un mp...
saludos

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo no estaría tan seguro... pero bueno, eres libre de hacer lo que quieras.

Suerte de todos modos

----------


## Iván Manso

Mi mensaje iba en respuesta a lo que decía Halexx de que no tiene ningún misterio el juego que mencionó

----------


## halexx

seguramente la verdad hare lo k tengo.... 


asiassss

----------


## Ella

no te sabes ningun juego automatico con cartas :Confused: 
son buenisimos! no necesitaras hacer nada
que yo recuerdo daniel tamariz cuando salio saco la baraja y pregunto lo de "un numero del 10 al 20 (creo)" no mezclo ni corto ni nada, y eso que lleva 3 años en la magia.
pues ya esta, haces un juego con la baraja bicelada, y luego sacas la invisible como si hubieras hecho una prediccion.
lleva en un cofrecito mistico una papel con el numero de una carta, haces un juego automatico del tipo: elije una carta, mezcla, es eta tu carta,y  luego para terminar...mira lo que tenia aqui apuntado, y era la carta que habian elegido, no se...has algo sencillo

----------


## eidanyoson

HAz caso de Ivi. Te habla uno de los mejores magos y persosnas que conozco. Sabe lo que dice. Hazle caso...
 Lo que sepas de memoria, lo que te salga con los ojos cerrados, lo que dominas...
 Hazle caso y triunfarás.
 Haz caso de Ivi (bueno creo que ya vale ¿no??)

 Pues vale, pero hazle caso, haznos caso.

----------


## Potamito

El problema de la Svengali que al momento de mostrar las cartas no puedes hacerlo durante mucho rato, recuerda que ves menos cartas....en realidad, hartas menos...
saludos

----------


## Ella

> HAz caso de Ivi. Te habla uno de los mejores magos y persosnas que conozco. Sabe lo que dice. Hazle caso...
>  Lo que sepas de memoria, lo que te salga con los ojos cerrados, lo que dominas...
>  Hazle caso y triunfarás.
>  Haz caso de Ivi (bueno creo que ya vale ¿no??)
> 
>  Pues vale, pero hazle caso, haznos caso.


exactamente, aparte, no ves que estamos todos poniendo verdes a los famosos porque en una semana de practica opr mucho que se sepan el juego no hacen magia y estan estropeando todo :Confused:  pues igual....tambien para ti, has lo que mejor controles, lo que hagas con mas soltura, automatico, sin pensar

----------


## Potamito

Bueno, y si quieres hacer algo que necesite un poquito de técnica y tienes problemas con el control de una carta, pues bueno, utiliza la baraja biselada y no tendrás problemas, no podría salir mal...

saludos y muuucha suerte...
adios

----------


## Némesis

> hay un dvd que viwene con baraja en tienda magia que se llama exchange    sabes k tal es


Yo tengo esa baraja y me gustó mucho, la utilizo bastante, el gimmick es muy ingenioso y casi indetectable para el público. Con un poco de creatividad te puedes hacer buenas rutinas, más incluso de las que te vienen en el DVD (sólo es mi opinión)...

Si te interesa hay un hilo sobre esta baraja en el foro de Cartomagia.
 :Wink:

----------


## ign

Si vas a usar una baraja trucada, sin lugar a dudas me decanto por la invisible, es el mejor efecto que vas a conseguir.
Antes, haz el juego que dices de la botella o alguno automático con cartas y ya esta.
La bola zombie no te lo aconsejo, porque no creo que la domines en tan poco tiempo.
Seguro que lo haces de maravilla, ánimo.

----------


## Potamito

En otra parte del foro ya hablamos respecto a lo de la bola zombie, y Ella dijo algo muy sierto... recuerda que tendrás gente a los lados...

saludos

adios

----------


## PacoPedro

Bueno! llevo unos días con internete joio y mira con lo que me encuentro, que un miembro de esta nuestra comunidad va a salir en shalakabula, bueno Halexx, lo único que te puedo decir es que pienso ver el programa, y estoy seguro que lo haras muy bien, y aunque te lo diran un millon de veces, no te pongas nervioso y disfruta todo lo que puedas!!! un saludo.

----------


## nick63nick

Por lo que veo HALEXX.....sólo tienes juegos con barajas trucadas y/o efectos sólo comprados.

¿por qué no pruebas a trabajar con barajas normales y aprendes ha hacer varios juegos? de esta manera podrás hacer una buena rutina y ganarás mucho más, pues podrás dar la baraja al público que la baraje, que te elija una carta, etc, etc.

Además algunos de los juegos que puedes hacer con barajas trucadas, también los puedes conseguir con barajas normales.

Piensa que si sólo sacas, barajas trucadas la gente se acabará dando cuenta que "algo raro hay", pues el público encuentra extraño que si todas las barajas que sacas son de poker (como es lo usual), no ven la necesidad de ir cambiando de baraja.

Yo por ejemplo, sólo tengo 3 trucadas (svengali, nudista e invisible), pero hago una rutina con 6 u 8 juegos con baraja normal, los hago seguidos y luego dentro de todo el programa que tengo (pañuelos, cuerdas, aros, etc), meto la nudista y la invisible, lo hago intercalado y la gente no se para a pensar que son barajas diferentes, pues ni se acuerdan.

la svengali, casi ni la uso, pues me la compré al principio para hacer forzajes sencillos, pero no me acabó de convencer, la veo una baraja muy "evidente", así que aprendí ha hacer forzajes tanto automáticos, como clásicos y prefiero hacerlo así, pues la sensación de "realismo" es mayor.


No se, es un consejo que te doy, pero tu mismo.

Saludos.

----------


## karlk

Alguien me puede decir el horario de este programa pliss?

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Yo soy de Almeria y estoy interesado en ir a Shalakabula me podria alguien facilitar el telefono para ponerme en contacto con el programa muchas gracias

----------


## halexx

Hoy ya me han llamado por fin del programa, vienen el jueves a mi kasa a grabarme,luego la grabacion se la enseñan al director y si les gusto me cogen¡¡¡¡

creo que hare unos juegos con la biselada, y alguna cosa mas que piense, ya os contare.

----------


## sacrone

Que tal fue ayer la visita :Confused:  seguro que les has encantado. Creo que no necesitas mas consejos de los que ya te han dado. Pero si te sirve de algo, Haz lo que estes tan acostumbrado a hacer, que parezca que forma parte de ti... No se si se me entiende, ese juego que tu crees que no es asombroso, por que lo has hecho tanto que piensas que el resto de gente que te ve, sabe como se hace; pues ese es el que tienes que hacer. A veces las cosas mas sencillas son las mas impactantes. Recuerda que no tienes que engañar a ningun mago ni pasar ningun examen de nadie, simplemente *disfruta del momento, deja al publico con la boca abierta y crea ilusión a los que te ven que al fin y al cabo es de lo que se trata esto de la magia.* MUCHA SUERTE!!!

----------


## halexx

Jajaja , muchas gracias sacone , la jefa del casting se tuvo que ir a sevilla y no ha podio venir, ya me ha dado cita segura para el martes a las 4.30 de la tarde, estoy de los nervios¡¡¡¡¡

jajajjaja


 :D

----------


## sacrone

Relajate tio, que les tienes preparado? seguro que los dejas bocabadats como se dice por aqui por mi tierra. si al final haces la biselada, aunque sea sencillo el efecto, ensalla ensalla ensalla y ensalla. Hay multitud de juegos con esta baraja y en unas manos expertas como seguro lo son las tuyas puede dar mucho juego. Es una gran arma del mago.

----------


## halexx

Pues mira, de momento tengo pensado, aunque no es seguro es solo un pensamiento:

carta hummer, biselada y nuediasta.... y algo mas¡¡¡¡


que te parece :Confused: ?


Muchas gracias por ayudarme¡¡¡  :Lol:

----------


## sacrone

Algo mas :Confused:  que quieres dejar sin trabajo a los demas magos del mundo :Confused:  jajaja la idea es buena, te has pensado ya como hacer los cambios de barja para que parezca siempre la misma? eso es importante, el publico debe pensar que solo tienes una.

----------


## halexx

jajajaja 

Esk soyt mu bruto jejjeeçç

No se... la carta hummer la sacare a elgir de una baraja.. de la biselada, depues la pierde, la hago aparecer con el juego del martillo ese y hago la carta hummer, despues dire que tengo una baraja con las cartas en blanco.., la sacare y esa s la nudista, lo demas no lo se¡¡¡


:=)

----------


## halexx

Ya me han grabado, la verdad que ha salido todo mu bien, le ha gustado bastante a la xica, ahora solo queda que me acepten, jejeje

ojala...............

 :o

----------


## sacrone

Ole ole y ole. Seguro que te llaman enseguida para que te presentes en el programa a dejarnos flipados a todos.

   Disfrutalo

----------


## halexx

Jajajaja muchas gracias sacrone¡¡¡

----------


## vcopola

Buenas, en cuento sepas cuando sales avisanos

----------


## ernes y pico

hola soy ernes y pico de malaga y la verdad k te aconsejo por si vas a shalakabula k le metas humor a tu juego , eso llama mucho la atencion y es igual o incluso mas importante k el efecto a realizar , eso es claro desde mi punto de vista , yo siempre lo ago y me va bien , haz reir al publico y conseguiras la confianza en ti mismo

----------


## Solitude

> te aconsejo por si vas a shalakabula k le metas humor a tu juego , eso llama mucho la atencion y es igual o incluso mas importante k el efecto a realizar... haz reir al publico y conseguiras la confianza en ti mismo


Muy buen consejo ernes y pico.

Halexx, hagas lo que hagas, trata de disfrutar con lo que te hayas preparado, y... como te han dicho... ensaya, ensaya, y ensaya con antelación. Las prisas no ayudan a prepararse bien y en cuando llega el momento importante, los nervios juegan muy malas pasadas. Solo la mejor preparación te puede dar la confianza que necesitas. 

Recuerda:

El ensayo trae la confianza. La confianza quita los nervios. Y sin nervios puedes ejercer humor y disfrutar con la actuación, lo que significa que los demás disfruten.

Espero que te lo curres para que todo vaya muy bien y te de alas para seguir mejorando y sorprendiendo a tu, de seguro, bien ganado público.

Un saludo.......

----------


## brujilla

HOLA! YO TE ANIMO A QUE VAYAS!! TU CONFIA EN TI Y CONSEGUIRAS LO QUE TE PROPONGAS! SI NECESITAS ALGUNA AYUDITA MANDAME un mail a :bbrujilla@yahoo.es Y YA ME CUENTAS. ANIMO! QUE YO TE VERE!! NO ME LO PIERDO NUNCA! XAO  :Smile1:

----------


## halexx

Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad, muchas gracias¡¡

Pues el video tiene que estar a puntito de salir, si salgo en el video ya os dire kien soy jejejeje, saludosssssssssssssssssssssss¡'

----------


## halexx

HOla, chicos, bueno pues... despues de bastante tiempo, ya me han llamado, me han dicho que me han elegido, y.... tengo que ir estemiercoles, al plato, ahora me deben llamar sobre las 5, enseguida os cuento¡¡¡




saludos¡ssssss

----------


## nick63nick

Juer......ENHORABUENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

Al final lo has conseguido.....FELICIDADES!!!!

Ahora a ensayar...ensayar.......y a dejar boquiabierto al público.

Disfruta el momento!!!


Saludos

----------


## halexx

Muchas gracias, 


Ya he hablao y ya me han dixo los juegos que quieren que haga, bueno ahora ensallar, aunque hay un juego, que es el primero, que necesito que a ver si alguien me ayuda¡¡


Es autolevitacion,,, ¿desde el publico se ve?
 Alguien que lo tenga y me pueda ayudar en eso??

les gusto mucho, en las camaras no se vera pero los del publico si que lo van a ver


no?



muchas gracais

----------


## Manu16_89

Aver si tienes suerte, aunque en vez de usar tantas barajas "especiales"
,no seria mejor que hicieras juegos con una baraja normal?
Aunque sean un poco mas dificiles ami me parecen mas impactaantes,de todos modos suerte!

----------


## brujilla

enhorabuena halexx!! ya nos contaras que tal te ha ido y ya te vere x shalakabula haciendo tus trucos. Un besazo!!

----------


## halexx

Muchas gracias a  todos, de verdad, y muchas gracias por vuestra grtan ayuda, ahhhh¡¡

y... Sí , voy a usar las barajas normales¡¡¡


jejeje


SALUDOS¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## Mr.Korben

Halexx!!! enhorabuena illo, seguro que lo haces perfe pixa, que sales este martes o cuando. Un saludoooo!!!

----------


## halexx

> Halexx!!! enhorabuena illo, seguro que lo haces perfe pixa, que sales este martes o cuando. Un saludoooo!!!




MuxhAs gracias, tio,<,,,,


La verdad es que no se cuando sale el programa, ya lo comentare¡¡

salñudossssssssss!!1

----------

